# GT: Game 34- Clippers vs. Jazz 1/16



## Weasel

<center>







vs.









Mon Jan 16
12:30 PM
TV: NBALP
</center>


----------



## ClipOre4Life

I predict we destroy the Jazz.


----------



## yamaneko

Finally a game where we dont have to wait two weeks in between. And what do you know, its not on tv.


----------



## qross1fan

yamaneko said:


> Finally a game where we dont have to wait two weeks in between. And what do you know, its not on tv.


 I second that, why the hell can't games this big be on tv?


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Because it's in the middle of the day...


----------



## M-Blade

I really wish I could see this... AK-47 is awesome.
Oh well... hoping for another big night from Kaman and a third consecutive win.


----------



## Weasel

ClipOre4Life said:


> I predict we destroy the Jazz.


I don't know about destroy. I believe the Jazz have won 8 of their las 9. Hopefully Brand plays as he is really needed. It will be a tight game as defense will prevail but I see the Clippers coming out with a 2-4 point win. I hate that this game isn't on tv but I believe it isn't on tv because of its EARLY game time during the week.


----------



## Weasel

Bet on the game here:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=233821


----------



## qross1fan

ClipOre4Life said:


> Because it's in the middle of the day...


 Middle of the day during a holiday tho, should be on TV. Damn FSN and KTLA :curse:


----------



## qross1fan

*Jazz Starting Unit:*
PG: Keith McLoed
SG: Gordan Giricek
CE: Jarron Collins
PF: Mehmet Okur
SF: Andrei Kirilenko - Mike Smith's favirote player today.

*Clippers Starting Unit:*
PG: Sam Cassell
SG: Cuttino Mobley
CE: Chris Kaman
PF: Elton Brand
SF: Shaun Livingston


----------



## qross1fan

Jazz control the tip, big shock

Clips knock it away and Sam brings it up, Brand misses his baseline jumper and Memo rebounds


----------



## qross1fan

Seems like Clips are playing some tough D

Memo scores 0-2 Utah


----------



## qross1fan

Cass posts up and scores 2-2


----------



## qross1fan

Collins misses, Shaun rebounds and brings it up court

Cass misses, Collins rebounds, Giricek turns it over


----------



## qross1fan

Mobley misses a jumper, Memo rebounds, his 5th

Kiri gets fouled in the lane, shooting two . . Livingston picks up his first


----------



## qross1fan

Kiri missed both FT's and Utah gets the rebound

Giricek misses, Cass rebounds, Mobley gets fouled, first on Giricek, Cat shooting two


----------



## qross1fan

Cat hits the first & the second 4-2 Clips


----------



## qross1fan

Livingston steals it, drives and gets tripped by McLeod


----------



## qross1fan

Kaveman picks up his first foul on the offensive end

Giricek misses, Shaun rebounds and brings it up . . Mobley with a bad pass, Kiri misses a 20 footer and Shaun gets his 3rd rebound . . . Mobley misses . . . out of bounds Clips ball


----------



## qross1fan

Sam drives, shoots and gets fouled - 2nd Foul on McLeod

Sam hits the first - Deron Williams checks in for Kieth McLeod

Sam hits the second 6-2


----------



## qross1fan

Kaman rejects Giricek?

Clips miss on the other end, Giricek misses, Kaman rebounds, Elton kicks it off for Mobley for THREE! BINGOO! 9-2 Clips


----------



## qross1fan

Williams misses, Kaman rebounds . . .Mobley has it knocked away and Jazz score 9-4 Clips still


----------



## qross1fan

Kaman hits a 15 foot jumper! 11-4 Clips


----------



## qross1fan

Memo just answers right back 11-6

Sam answers Memo right back 13-6


----------



## qross1fan

Time-Out Utah

4:57 left in the first Clips up 13-6


----------



## qross1fan

Devin Brown drives, misses and Collins gets the rebound and is fouled - First on Cuttino Mobley

Collins misses his first and hits the second 13-7


----------



## qross1fan

Mobley misses the three this time; Brand rebounds

Brand drives, scores and a trip to the FT line 15-7 Clips

Hits the FT: 16-7 Clips

Jazz score 16-9


----------



## qross1fan

Kaman 2 Mobley, Mobley gets fouled and scores! 18-9

Mobley completes the 3PT Play 19-9 Clips


----------



## qross1fan

Elton misses a face up jumper; AK rebounds

Kaman in the passing lanes, trys to take it the whole way but gets it rejected damnit :curse:


----------



## qross1fan

Cassell draws a foul on rookie Deron Williams - Sam shooting two

Cass hits both 21-11 Clips


----------



## qross1fan

Williams with a floater 21-13 Clips

Cass answers back 23-13


----------



## qross1fan

Cassell strips the ball away and takes it and loses it . .Kiri takes it away and Sam fouls

23-13 Time Out on the floor


----------



## qross1fan

Collins misses . . Sam scores 25-13 - Sam has 12


----------



## qross1fan

Brown misses; Shaun rebounds

Cassell's shot goes in n out

Harpring hits a three ball 25-16


----------



## qross1fan

Memo gets fouled - Shooting two and the second foul on Kaman

Wilcox and Ross check in for Kaman and Mobley


----------



## qross1fan

and Mike Smith is talking about blowing in players ears or touching them in weird spots . . wtf is he on?

Memo hits both 25-18


----------



## qross1fan

Clippers: 25
Jazz: 18 

End of the first


----------



## qross1fan

Kaman, Wilcox, Korolev, Ewing and Ross with Singleton checking for Korolev.

Harp makes and misses . . 

Ewing walks it up; Harpring scores

8:42 left in the 2nd; 28-25 Clips up


----------



## qross1fan

Kaman goes up and beats the 24

30-25 Clips


----------



## qross1fan

Ostertag misses; Singleton gobbles up his first rebound

Kaman goes up again but gets fouled 

Kaman hits both 32-25

Milt Palacio drives and scores 32-27

Ross answers with a J 34-27


----------



## qross1fan

34-29 Clips

Mobley misses; Williams rebounds; Harpring travels

5:47 left- time out on the floor


----------



## qross1fan

Brand rejects Kiri - third block by Elton on the night

Cat double clutches and scores! 36-29


----------



## qross1fan

Harp draws a foul - 2nd On Cat

Harpring shooting two; Harpring makes and misses

36-30

3 Seconds in the Key on the Clips - Turnover


----------



## qross1fan

Kiri misses, tap no good; Kaman knocks it out, Sam brings it up, Mobley loses it; Harp takes it; outlet to Milt and Memo gets fouled shooting two

Memo hits both 36-32

:rofl: Lawler said he watches any TV Show with the word sex in it :rofl:

Mobley's 3 is no good


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Brand needs to assert himself more here.


----------



## qross1fan

Ostertag tips it up and in 36-34 . . leads all of a sudden down to two

Kaman airs a hook; Brand gets it, goes up; has it slapped away and Kaman gets fouled, shooting two - 

Time-Out taken with 2:41 left in the halfq


----------



## qross1fan

Klein says "Ralph, it's more like 'Sex In The Silly' not 'Sex In The City'". damn the Clips announcers/analysts are funny.

Kaveman hits the first and the second 38-34

Kaman has 8 points, 4 rebounds and 3 blocks


----------



## qross1fan

Jazz miss; Mobley loses it and Okur scores easy 38-36

Kaman with another left hand hook 40-36


----------



## qross1fan

Palacio scores and gets fouled

Brand fall away jumper no good but EB shooting two


----------



## qross1fan

EB hits the first and the second 42-38

Clips are now 15-15 from the FT


----------



## qross1fan

Brand knocks it away, Drives and gets fouled

EB hits the first and the second 44-38

Singleton checks in for Kaman

Brand is now the 4th Clipper in the half to reach double figures


----------



## qross1fan

Williams misses a three, Singy rebounds

Brand gets the bounce! 46-38


----------



## qross1fan

Halftime:

Clippers: 46
Jazz: 38

Horrible shooting by both teams but hitting the free throws by the Clippers has given them an edge. Also having 4 players in double digits at the half is impressive in it's own way.


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Good finish!


----------



## qross1fan

ClipOre4Life said:


> Good finish!


 very, seems like you woke Elton up


----------



## M-Blade

4 of our starters in double digits... very nice. So far Livingston and our bench have been nonfactors... and as long as we can keep scoring all our FTs we shouldn't have too much trouble closing it out in the 2nd half.


----------



## ClipOre4Life

I'm sticking with my prediction that this will be a blowout.


----------



## qross1fan

and Kaman picks up his third foul 17 seconds into the third


----------



## qross1fan

Livingston picks up his third now geez

Giricek hits a 20 footer 46-40


----------



## qross1fan

Giricek hits another jumper 46-42


----------



## qross1fan

Livingston hits a 22 footer wow 48-42


----------



## qross1fan

Livingston picks up his fourth foul GEEZ

Ross checks in for Livvy


----------



## qross1fan

Okur misses; Brand pulls down another board

Brand hits a FT Line jumper 50-42 Clips


----------



## qross1fan

Kiri hits an 18 footer 50-44

Lawler's putting me to sleep


----------



## qross1fan

Kaman flashes thru and scores 52-44


----------



## qross1fan

Kiri hits a three 52-47


----------



## qross1fan

Cass' shot goes in n out

Collins rebounds and gets fouled . .4th on Kaman :sigh:


----------



## qross1fan

Wilcox checks in for Shaggy

McLeod misses a three . . Kiri tips it up once and twice and it goes in 52-49

Mobley loses . . McLeod throws it away


----------



## qross1fan

7:54 to go 52-49

Time Out Clippers


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Is it possible for this Livy and Kaman to stop fouling people??? Honestly...


----------



## qross1fan

Livingston is questionable for returning . . . damn

Ross throws it away . . McLeod misses a 20 footer and Brand rebounds

Wilcox puts it up and in 54-49


----------



## qross1fan

ClipOre4Life said:


> Is it possible for this Livy and Kaman to stop fouling people??? Honestly...


 Kaman is on the bench and Livingston is in the locker room so yeah


----------



## qross1fan

Giricek hits it 54-51

Missed by the Clips and a loose ball foul on Wilcox? wow sad

Okur misses a jam and Clipper ball


----------



## qross1fan

Collins rejects Ross

Okur hits a LONG 2 Pointer 54-53


----------



## qross1fan

Brand misses, Wilcox's tip no good, Brand gets it and gets fouled. Elton shooting two

Brand hits the first and the second 56-53


----------



## qross1fan

Memo misses and Wilcox rebounds 

Brand scores from 4 feet 58-53


----------



## qross1fan

Giricek drives and draws a foul on Ross

Giricek makes one of two 58-54


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Man the only thing our bench can do is foul. Terrible.


----------



## qross1fan

Elton gets fouled hard and Elton shooting two

Hits the first and the second 60-54


----------



## qross1fan

Brand rejects! Ross' J is short

Giricek gets fouled by Ross damnit STOP F'n FOULING


----------



## qross1fan

Giri hits the first and the second 60-56


----------



## qross1fan

Cassell gets it blocked by Collins

McLeod swats the ball away

20 Sec Time Out taken with 3:56 left in the third


----------



## qross1fan

Cassell hits a three! 63-56


----------



## qross1fan

Collins goes up and gets fouled . . . third on Cat . . DAMNIT STOP FOULING


----------



## qross1fan

Collins misses and misses Okur rebounds 

McLeod misses a 8 footer

WILCOX WITH A JAM! 65-56 Clips


----------



## qross1fan

Elton gets it and a foul on Collins

time out taken by the Jazz with 2:25 left to go in the third


----------



## qross1fan

Giricek gets his third foul . . Mobley's shooting two

Hits the first, and the second 67-58


----------



## qross1fan

Collins scores and gets fouled

hits the FT 67-61


----------



## qross1fan

Brand misses; Wilcox rebounds and goes to the line

Damnit Wilcox about to end the Clips missless day at the line


----------



## qross1fan

Wilcox hits the first and not the second 68-61


----------



## qross1fan

Now Brand gets fouled by Kiri and is shooting two

Elton hits both 70-61


----------



## ClipOre4Life

If we hit all our free throws is that some kind of record??


----------



## qross1fan

Brand misses a FT wow

Kiri hits a three 70-64


----------



## choiboi46

ELton missed his second while wilcox hit both


----------



## qross1fan

Cass pulls up from 12 and hits it 72-64


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Well there goes that...


----------



## choiboi46

I think tha record was lik 31 in a row by seatle


----------



## qross1fan

choiboi46 said:


> ELton missed his second while wilcox hit both


 yup, thanks for the clarification 

Brand gets his 4th block! 

End Of Three:
Clippers: 72
Jazz: 64


----------



## choiboi46

doesnt brand hav 6 blocks....


----------



## qross1fan

choiboi46 said:


> doesnt brand hav 6 blocks....


 might but Smith/Lawler said 4th :|


----------



## qross1fan

Sam misses a Tech FT? Tech was on Sloan


----------



## qross1fan

Palacio lays it up and in over Kaman 72-66


----------



## qross1fan

Cass misses and 'Tag rebounds


----------



## qross1fan

Palacio hits an open 18 footer 72-68


----------



## qross1fan

Kaman doesn't get the bounce, Cass rebounds and he hits an 18 footer 74-68


----------



## qross1fan

Giricek hits a runner 74-70


----------



## qross1fan

Ross misses; Wilcox rebounds; Clips lose it . . Palacio misses . . . Kaman control the rebound and Harp takes it and scores 74-72


----------



## qross1fan

Time Out on the court 8:57 left in the game


----------



## qross1fan

Kaman loses it in traffic 

Palacio misses and rebounds and puts it up and in 74-74


----------



## qross1fan

and my radio cut off wtf . . piece of crap!


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Kaman has 6 turnovers so far. ATROCIOUS!!!


----------



## yamaneko

clippers down by 2


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Kaman is a realy liability out on the floor.


----------



## yamaneko

mobley has 5 TO's. Not good for a ball handler.


----------



## yamaneko

kaman also has 3 second half blocks, and 6 boards over all. We cant expect the "all star" kaman that we have seen the last 6 games+ EVERY night. This IS kaman remember!


----------



## ClipOre4Life

I have no idea why Dunleavy doesn't play Singleton. Honestly...


----------



## qross1fan

75-76 Clips down

Okur hits a three 75-79


----------



## qross1fan

Brand is 6/19 from the field wow

4:48 left to go


----------



## ClipOre4Life

I have to say, Livingston is worthless with Cassel around. Either one is on the floor or the other, because they can't play with each other. That and our bench can't score for it's life, with the exception of maybe Singleton and maybe maybe Ewing.


----------



## ClipOre4Life

15-3 Utah in the fourth quarter.


----------



## qross1fan

Cassell misses a 20 footer

Harpring drives and scores 75-81

Cassell answers quick 77-81


----------



## qross1fan

Okur misses . . Sam misses from 20 footer . .Clipper ball off of Ostertag


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Livingston Should Not Be Playing The Game Of Basketball!!!!


----------



## qross1fan

Ross misses an 18 footer . .Kaman gets fouled and is shooting two


----------



## qross1fan

Kaman hits the first 78-81 . . . . Kaman hits the second 79-81


----------



## qross1fan

Kiri hits it 79-83


----------



## ClipOre4Life

bah. We need to win this game!


----------



## qross1fan

Elton hits a 16 footer 81-83


----------



## qross1fan

Harpring misses . .Ostertag rebounds and is shooting two . . second foul on Brand

Time Out on the Court


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Need to close the gap...


----------



## ClipOre4Life

good news is Ostertag's an atrocious FT shooter.


----------



## qross1fan

Ostertag hits the first and the second WOW 81-85


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Hmmm? Why does it say that Elton's shooting FTs?


----------



## qross1fan

Cass shoots and scores from 15 feet! 83-85


----------



## qross1fan

Harp scores 83-87


----------



## ClipOre4Life

AAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!! Stop answering our points Utah!!!


----------



## qross1fan

Brand misses Palacio misses a 20 footer . . Brand rebounds . . . . Mobley drives and scores! 85-87


----------



## qross1fan

Kiri air balls a three and a 24 Clock Violation on Utah

39 Seconds to go Time Out Clippers


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Damn we have toscore now!!!


----------



## ClipOre4Life

strap in....


----------



## M-Blade

It's do or die time now... please don't be the Clips of 04/05...


----------



## ClipOre4Life

We'll see...I predict Cat misses a three or Brand misses a 15 footer. I also predict that if the Clips don't try either of those they'll make the basket.


----------



## qross1fan

Kaman rebound no good, Brand rebounds and gets fouled shooting two!


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Brand has to make these two...He ****ing has to.


----------



## M-Blade

this is too much... Brand has to make both...


----------



## qross1fan

19 Seconds to go

Elton hits the first . . . Elton hits the second! time out Utah with a tie game!


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Alright! Time to make a stop!


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps

HELL YEAH! (just got up cos its 9 o'clock here and I Saw the game was basically over :S:S:S) Has it been a good match?


----------



## M-Blade

DEFENSE... if Utah hits a 3 we are done because there is no one on the Clips who could respond.


----------



## qross1fan

Roscoe_Clipps said:


> HELL YEAH! (just got up cos its 9 o'clock here and I Saw the game was basically over :S:S:S) Has it been a good match?


 according to what Lawler says, yeah . . not on TV Sadly :|


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps

that sucks. Do any of you guys know why Singleton has played only 3 minutes :S He did get 2 rebounds in the time. and Weezy had 6 in 15 minutes, thats what dunleavy wants, rigth?


----------



## ClipOre4Life

It's go tikme!


----------



## qross1fan

Ross, Cassell, Kaman, Mobley and Brand in for the Clips . .Korolev is coming in for Ross I'm assuming.

Kirilenko misses . . time out Clippers . . . no clu on exact time left


----------



## qross1fan

Well Clippers have .3 left to get a shot off . . .

I'm thinking an alley oop pass from livingston taking out to Wilcox


----------



## ClipOre4Life

No way we have enough time to shoot it with 0.3 left. OVERTIME!


----------



## M-Blade

ESPN say .3 sec left so i assume it's overtime unless Clips pull off a miracle.


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps

I think 0.3 seconds....


----------



## qross1fan

Livingston got it to Wilcox who couldn't control it :curse:


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Need to foul out Ostertag and Okur and it's all over.


----------



## M-Blade

****... well, what's our record in OT this year? I remember beating the T-Wolves @ home and then losing to the Cavs and Spurs on the road.


----------



## choiboi46

qrich1fan said:


> Well Clippers have .3 left to get a shot off . . .
> 
> I'm thinking an alley oop pass from livingston taking out to Wilcox


good call...except wilcox couldnt handle tha ball


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Clips can't let there be a repeat of the 4th, they need to go on a run at the beginning of OT.


----------



## qross1fan

Jazz control the tap . .Cassell steals it and a foul on Okur - 5th on him


----------



## qross1fan

Brand drives, makes it and is fouled! Ostertag is GONE!


----------



## qross1fan

Brand misses! damn 89-87


----------



## qross1fan

Giricek ties it up 89-89


----------



## ClipOre4Life

I called that foul out!!! One down, one to go.


----------



## qross1fan

Elton answers right back 91-89


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Ugh.


----------



## qross1fan

Brand HITS AGAIN! 93-89


----------



## qross1fan

Kiri misses . .Collins rebounds . . . Palacio charges over Cassell! Clipper ball


----------



## ClipOre4Life

This OT is all about Brand v. Kirilenko.


----------



## qross1fan

Cassell hits! 95-89!


----------



## qross1fan

Brand with another BLOCK! his 7th!


----------



## ClipOre4Life

We score here and it's pretty much over.


----------



## qross1fan

Mobley to Kaman who shoots and gets fouled!!!


----------



## ClipOre4Life

And it's pretty much over.


----------



## qross1fan

Kaman misses and makes 96-89


----------



## qross1fan

Giricek misses a 20 footer . . Kiri rebounds and a non-shooting foul on Sam


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps

How many fouls in OT before its bonus shots or is it a continuation from the fourth? I jsut realised I didn't know because here if it is tied then the game is a draw


----------



## qross1fan

Palacio misses a 3 and a loose ball foul on Memo!!!! Game pretty much

Elton shooting two


----------



## qross1fan

Brand makes and makes 98-89

Elton getting MVP Chants


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Oh god did I call that or what!!! First Ostertag then Okur. It's all over. Down goes Frazier, down goes Frazier!!!


----------



## qross1fan

Giricek misses a three .. Humphries rebounds and gets fouled . . shooting two

Kris misses the first 1:24 left to go hits the second 98-90


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps

Haha you nutta ClipOre, tell me will we win the next game too? Everything you said is right! HAIL THE KING


----------



## M-Blade

Good game... considering how we nearly blew it in the 4th it's nice to cruise in OT.


----------



## qross1fan

Kiri fouls Mobley - Cat's shooting two . .here comes Lawler's Law

Cat hits the first 99-90 and second 100-90


----------



## qross1fan

Mobley fouls Kiri . . AK shooting two


----------



## ClipOre4Life

It's the Law *****es!!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## qross1fan

time out Clippers 48 seconds to go . .100-91


----------



## qross1fan

Cass turns, shoots and scores! 102-91


----------



## ClipOre4Life

You ready Phoenix??? Cuz we're comin!!!! :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## qross1fan

Cass fouls Kiri and hits both 102-93


----------



## qross1fan

ClipOre4Life said:


> You ready Phoenix??? Cuz we're comin!!!! :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


 Actually Phoenix is coming to LA to get they asses tapped!


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps

what the hell is taking so long with these free throws :S


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps

Don't worry freakin Yahoo NBA didn't update the end of the game 
NICE WORK BOYS


----------



## yamaneko

great how brand can have a monster game even on an off shooting night. Kaman had a lot of TO's as did mobley but both put up good numbers other than that. Dont know why q ross played so much, but since we couldnt see the game, maybe he put up good defense. 

But great to have brand back.


----------



## M-Blade

Aside from Livingston all our starters performed well. Cassel and Brand were standouts.
Props to EB for his 7 blocks and those 2 clutch FTs at the end of the 4th.

Kaman cooled down but I'm sure he's got plenty of 20-10 performances left in him.


----------



## Weasel

Oh man this must of been a good game too bad it wasn't on tv. I checked the scores at half and was happy the Clippers were winning by 8 and then checked the scores when I thought the game was finished and noticed it was going to OT, which I wasn't pleased as the Clips blew the lead. But I am glad they came out in OT and destroyed. Glad to have Brand back as he almost had a triple double, he just needed 3 more blocks. Cassell almost had a triple double as well and put up very good stats. Mobley and Kaman scored nicely but had too many TO's. Quality team as the Jazz were hot before this game.


----------



## ClipOre4Life

nEW sIG!


----------



## ClipOre4Life

How do I insert an image from my computert ot this message thing??


----------



## Weasel

I just noticed that Brand was 15-17 from the FT line, very nice. Bring on the Suns!


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Good news...we're catching Phoenix on the back end of a back to back road trip. Should bode well for us.


----------



## Weasel

There are about 2 minutes of highlights on clippers.com, check it out.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

Weasel said:


> There are about 2 minutes of highlights on clippers.com, check it out.


o man i am going to totally buy this game online so i can watch it. imma have to wait a couple of days tho


----------



## Weasel

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> o man i am going to totally buy this game online so i can watch it. imma have to wait a couple of days tho



Off of google? I have heard that people are complaining that the games on google never have the 4th quarter.

http://www.truehoop.com/leaguewide-...rts-nba-google-video-34-of-the-way-there.html


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

Weasel said:


> Off of google? I have heard that people are complaining that the games on google never have the 4th quarter.


ya off of google. wow that would be weak, and i had noticed that some of the length of the videos are a lil less than how long a nba bball game would be, which is about 2 and a half hours. perhaps they cut commercials, but it still seemed too short. can anyone else confirm this?


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps

I can confirm this! I bought the Clippers @ Kings game.
It cut out with 9:43 left in the fourth didn't wait for a time out or anything- just cut off. I was curious when the third quarter finished and it showed only 12 minutes left in the game. I thought they must cut a lot out but no all the ads are in there and just the game wasn't :S I still thought it was really clear etc,etc would buy it again IF it was a whole game because I have no other way to see the games.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

Roscoe_Clipps said:


> I can confirm this! I bought the Clippers @ Kings game.
> It cut out with 9:43 left in the fourth didn't wait for a time out or anything- just cut off. I was curious when the third quarter finished and it showed only 12 minutes left in the game. I thought they must cut a lot out but no all the ads are in there and just the game wasn't :S I still thought it was really clear etc,etc would buy it again IF it was a whole game because I have no other way to see the games.


it might be a glitch. hope google fixes it fast so i get to watch the ENTIRE utah - clips game


----------



## air_nitta

How do you buy the games?


----------



## air_nitta

Dont worry, figured it out. But it says not available in my country (australia). Can anyone post a link to buy games if your in australia? I just wanna see the clips play lol.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

wow....we have beat the Suns already.....so i believe we can do it ...


CMOOOOOOOOOOON!!!


this is a biiig game for us man we gotta do it ....


someone needs to step up huge...n we need to contain Nash n Marion

n Diaw...we stopped him last time n we did great 

GO CLIPPERS :clap: :clap: :banana:


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

air_nitta said:


> Dont worry, figured it out. But it says not available in my country (australia). Can anyone post a link to buy games if your in australia? I just wanna see the clips play lol.


go to google videos, and in the drop box, select nba games


----------



## jcwla

We only had four guys score more than four points. :eek8: 

but it's all good, a win's a win.
more thoughts on the game at my updated blog:

http://spaces.msn.com/members/clipsandkings


----------

